# Shrimp death: copper from plants: water change?



## Bees in Art (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello,

I introduced 10 red cherry shrimp to my aquarium. Which was formerly home to goldfish and then guppys. Water was newish but gravel etc was old but washed. Same day I introduced new plants. Shrimps were happy for awhile and then all died off. Then I read (stupidly after intro!) the plant sellers instructions which actually warned that plants had been treated with copper and should be be thoroughly washed with several water changes before introducing to tank with inverts. I'd had plants soaking for a couple of days before introduction but didn't rinse off. Guppies absolutely fine.

I'd really like to introduce shrimp but obviously now very wary of the copper. What should I do to remove it from the tank? Hopefully the meadures not to drastic?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Copper is deadly, but what about the other water parameters? RCS are some of the most tolerable, but shrimp are susceptible to TDS, ph, gh levels. Did you properly acclimate them over a period of least an hour before introducing into the tank? What gh, ph, TDS, did they come from - did you ask the seller?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ If copper truely turns out to be problem(I would check all jrman said first) ,Seachem Cuprisorb is a synthetic resin(sold in large jars, or packets) that specifically removes copper.It probably will not yield instant results but over the course of a week should remove any copper you have.a copper test kit may help you know exactly what copper level is also(color changing titration formula ,not the easiest to read low levels).The packet treats 100 gallons I think,so that placed in filter(or direct flow somewhere) should help.Copper is a killer(pesticide).


----------



## Bees in Art (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help. 

I did acclimatize the shrimps and they appeared quite happy - these were red cherry shrimp, chosen for their tolerance of wide water parameters. Seller did say that ammonia in a newly set up tank could be a problem - perhaps planting disturbed gravel and waste/ammonia?

I'll buy a test kit and see about parameters. Will try the Seachem Cuprisorb too.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

